# Bhutan: The Last Place on the Roof of the World



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)

Bhutan is country nestled in the eastern Himalayas.The country has been visited by a great saints, mystics, scholars and pilgrims over centuries who not only came for their personal elucidation, but blessed the land and its people with an invaluable spiritual and cultural legacy that has shaped every facet of Bhutanese lives.Visitors and guests the country will be surprised that the culture and the traditional lifestyle is still richly intact and the degree to which it permeates all standards of modern day secular life.From the traditional woman gannets to the prayer flags on high mountain slopes,from the built environment to the natural environment, from the religious mask dances to the folk dances, this cultural heritage is proudly evident and offers a unique cultural setting.

The Bhutanese have treasured their natural environment as it is seen as a source of all life and the abode of gods and spirits.Buddhism has been dominate religion since the 7th century and has included deeply the value that all forms of sentient life,not just human life, are precious and sacred.Given such a prevailing ethos which respect the natural environment, it is not surprising that the Bhutanese have lived in harmony with nature and that the nation has its environment still pristine and intact today.The country has been identified as one of the 10 bio-diversity hot spots in the world and as one 221 global endemic birds areas.Its Eco-systems harbors some of the most exotic species of the east-em Himalayas with an estimated 770 spices of birds and over 50 spices of rhododendron , besides an astonishing variety of medical plants and orchids.Bhutan also has a rich wildlife with animals like snow leopard, golden languor blue sheep,tiger, water buffalo and elephant.
Source : Bhutan: The Last Place on the Roof of the World


----------



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)




----------



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)




----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

No Bhutan thread without...

*Paro Taktsang*, the Tiger's Nest Monastery at Himalaya!









Tiger's Nest Monastery near Paro, Bhutan . Photo 4. by Liem Bui, auf Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its amazing how they built such the big structures on the steep hill by the cliff.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! enchanted place with colorful costumes. the place looks like another Shangrila.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> Its amazing how they built such the big structures on the steep hill by the cliff.


^^ agree ..I always ask myself how do they bring the materials so high


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

And I also wonder how many workers had fell to their death when building them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Bhutan btw :cheers:


----------

